# Rocks



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

This is the East side of the Mt. Whitney range. Observed from Lone Pine, Ca. I did this on 12x18 sketch pad. 2h thru 2b. I almost abandoned this project and am still not sure if I shouldn't have. It took about eight hours. Which on my scheduled







is about eight days.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That looks great, Sean! Scenery is difficult for me, well done!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

nicely done sean, yes it was worth it!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job!!!


----------

